# Dark Angels Upgrade kit



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I was just thinking about tinkering with my army and was looking for robes and such to give them. So I went over to GW and checked out the upgrade kit and... it only comes with 3 robed bottoms and 3 boltguns? 



> This box set contains plastic components for upgrading any multi-part plastic Space Marine squad to a squad of Dark Angels.


This has me confused. Can someone clarify that this is true or false? It just seems asinine to only get 3 standard weapons in an 'upgrade' kit. 

Also, is there any kit I can get that has the robes but doesn't cover nearly all of the legs? I was hoping for my guys to show at least one of the legs but still have the overall monk robe feel. Is there one available or would I be best going with some green stuff?

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/...00000&frag=00AA00&krk=CC0000&/spacemarine.jpg

This is what I'm going for if it helps.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

The picture of the DA Chapter upgrade Sprue on the GW site is exactly what you do get in the box..what's there is it.

The DA Veterans Boxed set has 5 Robes in it though.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

you may want to look at the black templar upgrade sprue and just use the dark angel iconography if you are looking for robes that show more of the legs. It would be easier than green stuff but not sure if its cheaper.


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...0126_99120101060_DAChapterUpgrade_445x319.jpg

this is what you get.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Master_Marius said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...0126_99120101060_DAChapterUpgrade_445x319.jpg
> 
> this is what you get.


no its not, the sprue has 5 robed bodies and 5 bolters ,and its just the old veteran box but no longer includes a tactical weapon sprue.


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

this is the sprue









and when i ordered one i got two sprues not sure if that's normal or i got lucky but if it is two then it makes it an even better buy.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

It is the DA veteran sprue without the extra weapons and with a few terminator pieces. You can make 5 vet's from the upgrade sprue.


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

so i'm really confused about if it's meant to be one sprue or two cause i got two which means you can make 10 vets?


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I believe they have or have had 2 kits with the same sprues. One is/was the Dark Angels Veteran box & the other is /was the Upgrade pack, the first comes with 2 of the sprues, the latter with 1.


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

well then it seems i was lucky as i got two upgrade sprues for my £12


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nah that seems to be what they send out, cos i got the same when i ordered mine


----------

